# Making Racing Pigeons Pair Up



## yang_fla0vr (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay....I have 6 pairs of racing pigeons all band. 3 female and 3 male... can i focus the ones i want to mate or do i have to let them? Also, if i choose to pair them up, they usually begin to fight each other...why's that?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

To mate them up the way you want, you need individual cages, preferably with wire dividers. Put the cock you want in one, and the hen in the one beside him, so he can see and court her, but can't hurt her or drive her to death. You can do the same with the others if you have the cages, you'd just need to make sure each 'pair' can't see another pair. Just the one bird you want it with.

Then once the hen seems interested, you can put them together.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

That's absolutely true, and something else, I let them out together to bath and flirt. Once hen is ready, cock will start feeding her and you can move them together to breeding section.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I do that as well with birds I can release. Having flying time together really seems to speed up the process. But now the majority of my breeders are prisoners, so I can't  I'm assuming his are as well, but if they aren't, flying them is a good idea.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If you can keep each sex in a different section,and especially if they can`t see each other,for a few days,would do alot for their sexual drive....If you don`t care who mates to who,after 3 or 4 days,let them get together,and watch the fun...If you want to have special matings,do what the other people said here,,But keep them seperate for a few days first......Alamo


----------

